# Home Dept Shoplifting



## shellbellc (Jun 8, 2007)

This is crazy...
http://www.nbc10.com/money/13452152/detail.html


----------



## jts70 (Jun 8, 2007)

That Really Makes Me Sick!!


----------



## squeezy (Jun 8, 2007)

What makes me sick is Canadian law ... first degree murder = 'life' ... that means you spend 15 years in prison before parole ....

... and the young offenders act ... don't get me going on that one!!!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 8, 2007)

That's Totally BullS#$t!


----------



## kueh (Jun 8, 2007)

Didn't someone say they lived in the greatest country in the world?


----------



## squeezy (Jun 8, 2007)

What country would that be ?


----------



## smokin for life (Jun 8, 2007)

Well it looks like I'll be doing my shopping at LOWES now. I'd like to think that if my truck was being broke into they would stop them!!!  "We would of stopped them but it's against our job description, sorry" Hell shoot them in the leg, that'll teach them a lesson. But guess who would end up in jail? When my wife was a cop, she responded to a home invation robbery, when they got there, the bad guy was still in the house, When he was told to drop his weapon, he raised he's hand up. Her partner shot him, he didn't die, but while he was in jail, (are you ready for this) he sued the cop, and the police dept. for the stress & pain & suffering and the shock of being shot!!!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jun 8, 2007)

If that isn't a crock of BS....


----------



## tonto1117 (Jun 8, 2007)

Yep.....pretty much sums up my sentiment's as well.


----------



## dionysus (Jun 11, 2007)

Ya know, I can almost understand the policy, what with employee safety and previous lawsuits against the company and all .... BUT TO POST IT PUBLICLY ON A NATIONAL SERVICE !!!!!.  Damn I wish I lived in the US ... not allowed to chase you, not allowed to call police and have to say "have a nice day"  to boot. Sounds like open season on Home Depot to me.


----------

